# I want to listen to more ska.



## Woodsman (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey gang, what are some good ska bands?


----------



## ez_3run (Aug 16, 2007)

reel big fish
streetlight manifesto
big d and the kids table
less than jake
no doubt
operation ivy


----------



## grobudd (Aug 16, 2007)

the specials, the jam, the english beat, old mighty mightyt bosstones.


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 16, 2007)

wat is ska?


----------



## krime13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Look up Inspecter7, Mephiscaphelies, Bad maners, Sublime, also find Moon records web site , tons of ska there from all over the world, personally I just got into dub so if anyone knows good dub records PM me thanx.


----------



## 7mgteturbo (Aug 22, 2007)

Aquabats they allways make me laugh


----------



## Dankdude (Aug 23, 2007)

cincismoker said:


> wat is ska?


It is the Music that gave birth to Reggae


----------



## Nisse (Aug 24, 2007)

Catch 22 and The Liptones  
Catch 22 with "What comes around goes around"


----------



## IntheTuk (Sep 7, 2007)

The Hippos and Mustard Plug. Oh, and your a little late cause ska is lying in a hospital bed with lung cancer, waiting to die.


----------

